

Show HN: My Android app that creates customized QR codes - Rabidgremlin
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rabidgremlin.android.mecodelite

======
Rabidgremlin
I'm particularly interested in feedback on the app's description and icon...
the UI....the concept...heck I'm actually interested in any feedback you guy's
have :)

------
kookiekrak
Nice way of abusing QR code's error correction system. I like it!

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Indeed that 30% error correction rate was very helpful :)

